# Almost Forgot About This



## aw3552 (Jul 14, 2016)

Brethren,

My name is Austin White, and I am an EA, and my lodge is Five Points 1137 in the Grand Lodge of Texas.  It's been fun interacting with a lot of you, and hope to learn as much as I can from you all.


----------



## Scoops (Jul 15, 2016)

Greetings from Chester, UK , Brother.


----------



## appzdude (Jul 16, 2016)

Brother is Five Points near Mabank and Kemp?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2016)

aw3552 said:


> Brethren,
> 
> My name is Austin White, and I am an EA, and my lodge is Five Points 1137 in the Grand Lodge of Texas.  It's been fun interacting with a lot of you, and hope to learn as much as I can from you all.


Howdi


----------



## aw3552 (Jul 17, 2016)

appzdude said:


> Brother is Five Points near Mabank and Kemp?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


El Paso


----------



## Kleber (Jul 17, 2016)

Greeting from Brazil


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 17, 2016)

aw3552 said:


> I am an EA



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.  Please keep us abreast of your progression through your degrees.

El Paso is 12 hours away from central Texas.  The Texas meaning of "local" is not the same as other regions.  ;^)


----------



## aw3552 (Jul 17, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.  Please keep us abreast of your progression through your degrees.
> 
> El Paso is 12 hours away from central Texas.  The Texas meaning of "local" is not the same as other regions.  ;^)


I've lived in both areas and each has their strong points.  I just did my first section proficiency and am working on the rest as much as I can.  My lodge even has me learning different positions, but mostly been getting knee deep in the kitchen helping out.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2016)

aw3552 said:


> I've lived in both areas and each has their strong points.  I just did my first section proficiency and am working on the rest as much as I can.  My lodge even has me learning different positions, but mostly been getting knee deep in the kitchen helping out.


Best of luck to you Brother. Sounds like you are doing fine.


----------



## Tony Oliva (Jul 17, 2016)

Welcome young bother. May your journey begin. Let us know of your progress.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 19, 2016)

Greetings from Florida


----------

